# Iluminacion con LED RGB



## steinlager (Sep 15, 2007)

video

Pues si alguien tiene idea de como realizarlo y pudiese aportar algun esquema, estoy muy interesado en ese proyecto


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 15, 2007)

pero lo quieres totalmente automatico.. tengo un link pero es manual.


----------



## steinlager (Sep 16, 2007)

Pues postealo


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 16, 2007)

Este es el link http://www.instructables.com/id/EAZWM7SMGAEWIFNUSK/ tambien ojea este http://www.instructables.com/id/EIHYB1I6J4EX50318B/


----------



## steinlager (Sep 16, 2007)

Si quieren pueden cerrar el hilo, voy a utilizar 3 dimmers, uno para controlar cada color...


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 16, 2007)

entonces va utilizar lo que sale en video??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 25, 2008)

Quisiera revivir este hilo, ya que me intereza mucho el tema de los efectos luminicos con led's en rgb.

he visto ya muchisimas formas de implementarlos y todas me gustaron.

mi tema es que estoy diseñando una pequeña dicroica, con 9 led's rgb de 5,9mm, esos que ya vienen con 4 patitas y que tienen los 3 colores y la patita de masa o la de voltaje, dependiendo del diodo.

el tema es que quiero colocarlos de alguna manera que ya he visto antes, en que con solo 3 cables (1 para cada color) y el 4 para voltaje o masa (depende del diodo), logre muchos efectos, y no encontre ningun circuito electronico util.
solo he visto estos:
si alguien echa una mano o algun link estaria agradecido.


----------



## profex (Oct 10, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Quisiera revivir este hilo, ya que me intereza mucho el tema de los efectos luminicos con led's en rgb.
> 
> he visto ya muchísimas formas de implementarlos y todas me gustaron.
> 
> ...



Que tal DJ DRACO

Estoy investigando sobre esto mismo, ya que quiero ver la posibilidad de hacer unas luces, con 121 leds, ya que así los he visto, 51 verdes, 39 azules y 31 verdes, y hacen unas buenas combinaciones.

Estaba pensando cual será la mejor manera de controlar la intensidad de la luz, para poder hacer las mezclas, si controlando el voltaje o por medio de ancho de pulsos.

hay un circuito interesante en este post

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/me-cambie-intensidad-leds-13900/

solo faltaría el control electrónico para variar el voltaje.

Se reciben comentarios.

No dejemos que se pierda este post con esta buena propuesta.

saludos


----------



## sarastigonzalo (Oct 11, 2008)

hola amigos yo utilice un cd4017 y un 74148 lo q hice fue pasar la salida decimal del 4017 a bcd de 3 bits con el 74148 le puse un capacitor a cada salida y me funciona muy bien me mescla bien los colores


----------



## profex (Oct 11, 2008)

sarastigonzalo dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos yo utilice un cd4017 y un 74148 lo q hice fue pasar la salida decimal del 4017 a bcd de 3 bits con el 74148 le puse un capacitor a cada salida y me funciona muy bien me mescla bien los colores



Es una buena aportación, voy a ver si tengo los circuitos para probarlo, aunque ya estoy viendo como funciona con las tablas de verdad, y me gustó la idea, con una implementación simple...tenemos 8 variaciones posibles, que van desde todo apagado hasta los tres encendidos. es un buen comienzo...

Saludos.


----------



## WiLoW (Oct 23, 2008)

Sarastigonzalo podrias colgar el circuito, para los mas novatos?
Un saludo gracias.


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 23, 2008)

A mi se me ocurre que con un par de 555s y 4017s se podría lograr un efecto parecido al video y con profundidades de color de 1024 pasos (10 bits), lo que es realmente BASTANTE.

A las salidas de los 4017s se pondrían unas escaleras R-2R y a las salidas de estas unos transistores como amplificador de corriente. Desfasando correctamente los clocks de los 4017s debería andar de 10


----------



## sarastigonzalo (Oct 23, 2008)

es una muy buena idea DriX q tuviera q andar muy bien  pero es un poco complicada para prender un led  saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 25, 2008)

Si hacerlo te parece complicado nada mas fácil que comprar hecho algo que está ya comercialmente disponible en La casa del LED (para Argentina)


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Jun 3, 2009)

hola nilfred alguna idea para hacer que este circuito mezcle por si solo con la utilizacion de algun micro o pic?


----------



## mbuttarelli (Nov 1, 2009)

hola a todos he visto este video en internet y me interesaria saber si alguien tiene idea de que o como hacer un circuito similar al que se observa. muchas gracias http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7c__sC9GuI&feature=related


----------



## camilo9793 (Dic 8, 2009)

Si a mi también me interesa saber si mediante un pic podría controlar un led RGB y claro como lo haría.. se me ocurre que con el pwm del micro se podria pero no se como.. ??? si alguien sabe si esto se puede, espero me colabore, Muchas gracias.

Salu2


----------



## alexus (Dic 9, 2009)

lo pueden hacer con simples 4017... o si andan en el tema, un pic...
 poner bajo la moto..


----------



## Raygoza (Dic 9, 2009)

Con un pic sería muy facil, dependiendo que quieras hacer.

Existe una forma de trabjarlo en automático, esto es: que los colores vallan pasando desde el rojo, verde azul y mezclandose para darte rosa, magenta, cian, amarillo, naranja, etc.

Esto sería con la utilización de 3 PWM pero la mayoría de pics tendrían una complicación a la hora de intentar hacer eso dado que los 16Fxx manejan apenas 2 PWM....

Claro que esto tiene solución, el PWM se puede construir dentro del pic usando la interrupcion del TMRO la cual se puede programar para darle el tiempo.

Personalmente he realizado este trabajo así que puedo darles buenos tips.

Como les he dicho anteriormente, trabajo en iluminación basada en leds.
Estoy a su disposición en lo que respecta al diseño


_Ing. Carlomagno Solórzano Raygoza_


----------



## superman (Feb 26, 2010)

Hola, sabes ustedes que circuito puedo poner con leds rgb a esta guitarra?? si alguien me puede ayudar a elaborarlo, utilizando solo fuente de 9 v (pila alcalina)...
Les dejo un link el cual aparece un chavo con una guitarra similar y con ese efecto de luces:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdirJvL92EI&feature=channel


 si alguien puede ayudarme estaria bien agradecido.....


  gracias!!!


----------



## kaká_2008 (Feb 26, 2010)

hola superman eso de la viola es muy facil..
solo con un pic haces todo eso y mas!
aqui te dejo una pagina que tiene lo que buscas y esta todo...
http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/rgb/index.htm
saludos!


----------



## kaká_2008 (Mar 9, 2010)

hola amigos les queria preguntar a los que mas saben de pic si me pueden ayudar con este proyecto
http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/bigmosfetrgb/index.htm
ese trabaja con el pic 12F629 pero aqui donde vivo solo consigo el 12C509...
tengo un pic 16F628A y quisiera utilizarlo en ese proyecto o en uno similar ya que quiero ponerle al mueble de la cocina!
la idea seria hacer el rgb con led piraña. unos 10 led en total

bueno amigos sigo buscando info pero si hay alguien que ya lo tenga se los voy a agradecer
saludos!


----------



## academia1 (Mar 20, 2011)

hola amigo, necesitaria si puedes subir el circuito para led rgb que citas - 4017 y 74148 - 
te lo vo a agradecer mucho,saludos.


----------



## enrigama (Mar 27, 2011)

Mi primer mensajE: La verdad que esto de la iluminacion con leds es algo super bueno!! Ya nomas me pongo en campaña para montar cosas en el protoboard y luego a hacer algo nuevo en la casa... si encuentro tips o webs relacionados... lo posteare en este hilo


----------



## TitanAE (Abr 1, 2011)

Podríamos revivir este tema gente, porque las cosas que se pueden hacer con iluminación led son muy pero muy buenas.
estoy leyendo bastante hasta que me llegue un pedido de 100 leds rgb que hice por eBay, en cuanto lleguen me pongo de lleno con este tema.


----------

